# Help!!



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

My fh killed and tryed to eat my pleco but it got stuck. So iv got the pleco back out after some work, but now his jaw seems to be dislocated. Is there any ways to reset it? Mykiss says if I push the cheecks togther and push the jaw up it will reset but I cant seem to get it to work. Will it pop back into place after time??

He wont close his mouth or eat....

Pics:


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey sorry to hear about your flower horn! this happened to my clown knife a few months ago I couldn't get his jaw back either he passed after a couple of days! I hope you have better luck then i did! he is a beautiful fish I wish you luck I hope someone can help you!


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Cowis, I am sorry to what had happened to your fish. I just wonder if he is OK right now?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey! Yes i managed to reset it and hes happy and healthy!!

Him Today:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

nice looking FH! Glad he's OK.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

what kind of pleco? how big was it? , what a vicious fish haha


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

it was a smaller king tiger pleco from pat. have the full size ish.


----------

